# How long does it take to get registration papers?



## indyasade (Mar 11, 2008)

:angry: I purhased Sade on Feb 22 from Petland Petstore. She is registered in there name. I have completed all the necessary paperwork and I have not heard anything. I have called anI was told that they are waiting on the pet store to confirm my purchase. How long does this take? It has been almost a month? Should i go back to the petstore or call and see what the hold up is? :angry:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I wouldn't hold out any hope. The registration is just a piece of paper...


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I bought from a reputable breeder and have sent the proper info (neutering papers, etc) and contacted them a variety of ways since last Nov. and am still waiting.

I have talked on the phone, been told they would get them to me and nothing arrived. I've mailed, phoned and left messages, talked in person, sent emails and am about to send a registered letter.

I think you have to be persistent and yk?

I may never get what I want but I will keep trying!

I know they are not important for a pet BUT if it is part of the contract and you held up your end.....you should GET THEM! B)


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I agree with Jackie. They probably are not AKC registered. If they are you can call AKC and find out if the breeder is in good standing with them. 
If I have registered the litter. When I register a puppy I get the papers back within a week. Two things must happen to register a puppy to AKC. 1) The breeder must register the litter. 2) They must give you the paper work to register with AKC (breeder's call this the "blue slip"). 
When a puppy is sold if registered with AKC the paper work is to be given to the buyer at the time of purchase, unless you have signed a contract stating other wise.

If it is with other registeries it all depends on the breeder registering the puppies and getting the paper work from the registeries so that they can get it to you. I am not familiar with what the procedures are with them.

Tina


----------



## indyasade (Mar 11, 2008)

> I agree with Jackie. They probably are not AKC registered. If they are you can call AKC and find out if the breeder is in good standing with them.
> If I have registered the litter. When I register a puppy I get the papers back within a week. Two things must happen to register a puppy to AKC. 1) The breeder must register the litter. 2) They must give you the paper work to register with AKC (breeder's call this the "blue slip").
> When a puppy is sold if registered with AKC the paper work is to be given to the buyer at the time of purchase, unless you have signed a contract stating other wise.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks... I have the blue slip... I am just trying to get her microchip registered over in my name just in case she is lost... Right now its still on the pet stores name... When i called the company they said they were waiting on cinfirmation that i purchased her from them... did nt think it would take almost a month..


----------

